# Kayakers! Where are you!?!



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

My buddy and I Got on Cross Mountain this past weekend. It was our first time down 'er, and there were a few other Cross virgins with us too. NO SWIMMERS! Putting on at 1570 cfs, and getting off the river at 1860-ish cfs. Paddled with a solid group; a Local Steamboat crew which consisted of Dan Piano, 'Frenchy' (Not sure if that was his real name, but he's pretty much the creator of the 'Buzz from what I gathered throughout the day) this dude Adam, Holly(spelling??), and a couple of Wavesport Guys, and a small crew from FOCO, one being this really tall dude named, John (Spelling??) and 1 from WY. We didn't scout or portage anything, the Steamboat (LateNightJoneser...SteamboatDUI.com) crew knew this run like the back of an ex girlfriend's head. , Gave awesome beta above the major drops, said where not to go, what the rapid was doing, and told us to read and run the rest. HAH, Loved it!! 

I made the 'Death Ferry' and Hairy Ferry with ease, then I kinda fucked up the last drop on Snake Pit; the Brain Wave...i charged the curler at the top that I wanted to launch off of, MISSED IT, dropped into the hole at the bottom, flipped, rolled up. Then managed to flip in some boogie water b/c I caught some weird current with one of my paddle blades and in the process of going for my next stroke, it flipped me. Felt like my blade is what caused me to flip...i dunno. That shit happens to me on rare occasions, I can't figure it out. 

It was my first time on any kind of water (pool, lake, river) in my new Villian. Cross was her maiden voyage, and it was an Awesome 'testing' ground for the first time getting 'er wet!

I know, a bit of a boring write up, but hell, there ya go!

- Alex


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Now we're TALKING! 

Was Lenny with you guys? I think I was almost going to come along on that trip, since I've never done Cross Mountain either, but then at the last minute I backed out in order to hit Freemont.

Let the entertainment continue!


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in ur site and hijack ur forum

RafterCatz


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

leif said:


> Now we're TALKING!
> 
> Was Lenny with you guys? I think I was almost going to come along on that trip, since I've never done Cross Mountain either, but then at the last minute I backed out in order to hit Freemont.
> 
> Let the entertainment continue!


HELL YEAH!! LENNY was Def there too!! He and Nate came up, Nate told us a a few of his stories, one being about His last swim being on the Big T! Sounded painful. I Haven't hit the Big T yet, but maybe eventually! HAH!

Nice write up of Freemont!! The Rapid looks like a blast!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Leif, any plans for paddling this weekend? Give me some inspiration to work ahead.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Pics from Cross Trip*

My buddy's pics he shot, not too many, but some to add to the stoke for the season!

They're on his FB page, so, not sure if you'll be able to see depending on his privacy settings, but here goes the link:
Login | Facebook

I took a few shot at the put-in and campsite, but i (regrettably) decided not to bring my camera in my watershed being that I was in a brand new boat never been on water with before, on a new run that i had never done before, and I didnt wanna hold up the group by getting out and in to shoot pics and then run the rapid after...but looking back on it, I should had brought the cam with me, and the group was really chill and open for anything really. Next TIME!!!!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Airborn, I just bought a villian too. Sooo stoked so far. Demoed it on Brennans wave and ran the upper rapids on Kootanai creek on the way home. I skipped the last gorge because I was solo..... and because it looks a bit hairy for me. The Bitterroots are starting to run. I will go cut some wood out of Lost Horse creek tomorrow before it gets too high. The Alberton Gorge should be running strong for the next several months now. Can't wait for the road to NF Blackfoot to clear up. Can't wait for the road to the Henrys fork to open up. Planning to poke my head up boulder creek too....not the one in boulder. That's all I got for now.


----------



## mdignan (Dec 26, 2010)

I figured this would be a good time for my first post. I've been lurking for a few months now. I started taking lessons last fall and have since become completely obsessed with paddling. I currently live in NC and have mostly paddled at the US National Whitewater Center but I'm in the process of selling my house and moving out to Colorado. For my first boat, I found a Villain demo boat to buy. So far I love it, it's been easy to roll and it feels very stable, although I only have a few hours of lessons on a Remix to compare it to. 

At any rate, I can't wait to get out to Colorado and paddle some stuff. I'm not a class V or even a class IV boater, but I plan on wearing out the class III runs in the Colorado Rivers and Creeks book this season and seeing what next season brings.

-Matt D.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Why the fucl< is this snowrider shit still on top of the buzz? Send those tools back to tgr.


----------



## GorillaBoofin (Sep 4, 2009)

Bakers Box runs have started here in Durango. No swims or carnage yet, just good times and good lines. Vallecito should be in by the weekend.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*Alex & Leif*

Alex, I am so stoked for your run down Cross Mountain. Not only are you becoming a great boater, your a true gentleman and a man of honor, truly.

Leif, your right this was the trip you bailed on, lol, but sounds like you found the water you were looking for. 

As we left Fort Collins around 4p on Friday the flow at CMG was around 980cfs. As we drove through Steamboat, Hayden and Craig we began to notice the warmer temperatures, the fields not necessarily being covered in snow but rather looking like small ponds. The roofs seemed to all be dripping and a few irrigation ditches had more running through them then expected. This made Nate and I take a quick peak at eddyflower for a current CMG flow. To our surprise, it had began a steady rise, reaching ~1500+cfs by Saturday morning. A few of the more seasoned boaters decided to do an early morning run to scout things out for a second run. The river continued to rise during this time as did the nerves of those waiting to be part of a second run. This, being the very beginning of my second year back into kayaking after a 7 year break, I realized getting knocked over at these flows was likely. I also realized that I have a solid (physical) roll but mentally I have some work on getting more comfortable being upside down. This conclusion lead me to the realization that if I got flipped I was not confident that I would fight to hit my roll, mentally I was not ready to be upside down within the gorge at 1500+cfs. So, as my man Alex honorably left out, I was there, heck yea I was shuttle bunny . I opted to run shuttle for the second run and not run CMG at the higher then expected flows. I actually don't know which was more difficult, thinking of being upside down in CMG or telling all my new friends, and some friends from way back in the day, that I wasn't mentally prepared to run it with them. Even if I didn't like it, it was the right call.

The weekend turned out awesome. The weather was incredible, the river, as reported, was stellar and the freinds, old and new were the best. Frenchy, the guy Alex refered to, is Brian G, an old dear freind from back in the day. It was well worth the drive just to reconnect with him and his wife Holly. Also part of the Steamboat crew, and a friend from years back, and the original owner of Wave Sport, Chan Zwanzig. Both these guys are some of the best friends to have and solid solid boaters to say the least.

Cross Mountain Gorge is now on my list to run and I can only hope to run it with the solid crew we had last Saturday. John T., from Fort Collins, is a new boater friend of mine, an extremely solid boater, and was key to helping some of the other boaters that had never ran CMG in feeling more comfortable. John is a great guy to follow down a new run, he is always relaxed (even if he isn't) and truly considers those that are following him and keeps the line straight forward. When I run CMG later this year, John will be right in front of me, hopefully right-side up . 

Well done guys, I'd paddle with you anytime. 

Lenny.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Defenetly not a place for beginning creekers, let's not be that retarded leif! It's many different things at different levels, you would have known that's a super shitty undercut rock you are boofing next to.....the flow you ran was 1800, with a little research you would had figured that out and well you would have figured out it was also running during your platboat trip, I think you are way to high class of a paddler for Fremont... I'm sure it wouldn't mind if you didn't revisit.. as for being illiterate. At least I'm not you "the real leif"....


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I paddled Parkdale solo to try out the Bliss Stick Rad 175 a couple weeks ago. Ended up stern squirting the whole way down! 

Def. not normal season material but it was a good time, just trying to get on the water before the season hits.

Have hit PPP 3 times in the last week, flows aren't really high enough to do any tricks yet but you can certainly surf and get some brace/roll practice.

Can't wait for this thing called college to be over for paddling season to start.

Wouldn't mind a weekend trip to kayak something that's in.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Half a dozen runs in Royal Gorge and Numbers before the spigot was turned off again, but keep in mind that its corn harvesting season in the back country. We understand that it must be hard to be patient when you're a one trick pony. 

Chile rellenos and Negra Modelo in New Mexico.


----------



## DMack (Apr 4, 2011)

I was one of the virgins on the Cross Run. Man, had a great time meeting everyone and running the gorge. I got a few pics and have uploaded them to my account. Not the greatest pics, but something. It was purely by accident that I was able to take the pictures lol. Missed the death fairy, tried to correct to catch the second eddy, but water was definitely pushy enough that I did not come close to catching the eddy. Needless to say, I ended up at the bottom of snake pit before anyone else. Did give me the opportunity though to get out of my boat and take a few shots. So here they are!

Mountain Buzz - DMack's Album: Cross Mountain Gorge


Hey Lenny, it was great to meet you and boat with your crew! Hope to boat with you all again soon. The crew that ran was amazing. Leif, great thread and great blog! Got some great pics there. Thanks for the invite Alex. 

Sorry about the pic quality, was not using a waterproof camera, and put the camera in my drysuit. It did fog up. Camera is next on the list!


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

Leif it is still ski season it was 10 deg in laramie monday morning.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Dear Leif,

I am a kayaker and I am looking forward to RIDING SOME POW for a few more weekends....not like i am not STOKED for boating season. We've had a great snow season and my kayaks are buried in a 15 foot glacier of snowfall and roof-melt (ROOKIE MOVE) on the north side of a house. My kayaking related plans for the near future including waiting for a warm enough day that shit softens and I can hack away at said 15 foot snowbanks for a few hours and maybe find my boats. In other rookie moves, I just sent my drysuit to Kokatat last week and wont have it back until mid April. I could have done this anytime over the winter but pow-fever blurred my reality and kayak consciousness. Oh well, gonna be an amazing season around here. I'm guessing OBJ will be legit class 5 (super high) for a few weeks, so everyone should come up and experience the 'real' OBJ, the way the sickos used to run it back in the day before it became the brush creek of CO with people thinking medium-low is standard. But hey, whatevers fun. I saw some pics of you at Camel Rock and on the Slave - sick.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

You're right Mike, I should respect that run more. When you nail the move, it's easy to forget that missing it could lead to serious consequences, and I also didn't think about the fact that although I've only seen it at this flow, you've seen it at a whole lot of different flows and you know exactly what's lurking below the surface in that rock jumble.

Also, I'm sorry that I called you illiterate. I went too far. I was trying to stir up some action on the forum, and I wanted to intentionally say something outrageous to provoke a response. I didn't think about the fact that it might actually offend you. I'm sorry. I erased that part from the blog, and I clarified my position about the run being good as an introduction to creekboating. I hope you're not too pissed. Thank you for the beta that you gave us; without it, we would have missed out on an awesome run.

Still friends? Want to paddle together next weekend?



caspermike said:


> Definitely not a place for beginning creekers, let's not be that retarded, Leif! It's many different things at different levels, you would have known that's a super shitty undercut rock you are boofing next to.....the flow you ran was 1800, with a little research you would had figured that out and well you would have figured out it was also running during your platboat trip, I think you are way too high class of a paddler for Fremont... I'm sure it wouldn't mind if you didn't revisit.. as for being illiterate. At least I'm not you "the real leif"....


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

Leif,

I feel you pain. But what makes me get through the daily grind is that I get to live vicarioulsy through Max, who has been tearing it up back east for the past month. Here is the video Max and his friend Bennett Smith made from his stop on the Mulberry Fork in Alabama and the Alabama Mountain Games: 

YouTube - max karlsson visits alabama


SHAMELESS PLUG: Be like Leif and become of follower of Max's whitewater adventures at The Adventures of a Whitewater Vagabond


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

leif said:


> Also, I'm sorry that I called you illiterate. I went too far. I was trying to stir up some action on the forum, and I wanted to intentionally say something outrageous to provoke a response.


I think if you are going to be calling people illiterate you should probably look at the run you were on and figure out how to spell it....


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

^^^^^

Here Luke, for you and Mike to air your grievances:


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

ah good one there jen. 

I guess we just aren't as hardcore as leif, cuz hes sponsored!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh! The irony! Is there only one e? 

Apparently I was too hasty in many respects. I really did mean for that to be funny. I wasn't trying to actually insult anyone. I thought he didn't take spelling very seriously, so it would be okay to harass him a little. Don't equate spelling and grammar with intelligence.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Does Mike ever evan get that pissed? It always sounds to me like drunken campfire banter. Maybe I just boat with dicks but that's pretty much how we talk to eachother...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Dang Leif, I'm getting really disoriented, what with you being all reasonable and apologetic here on the Buzz. And I rilly appreciate you disassociating spelling from intelligence cuz I can't spell to save my ass.

As fer boating stoke, I've been boating all winter long on the Numbers. Only got froze out for a couple weeks and then they started moving the stolen water so all the ice got blown out. Sweet! ELFed #4 to #7 (175cfs) with Dustin on Saturday in 65? degree temps.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Phil, that reminds me, you never acknowledged when I challenged you to a duel. Does this mean that you retract your allegations about me being from the front range?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

You challenged me to a duel?!? I missed that. What thread was that? 

As for a retraction re: the Front Range, from the stories I've heard, that would be a relative positive for you, shorty.  

Gotta go back to work but I'd be pleased to continue some quality trash talking later.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Borrow some oar shafts and joust it in your kayaks


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Phil, the challenge is here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/ft-collins-trip-planning-34986-2.html the last post in the thread. We're already missed the day, so I'll just assume you forfeited. Unless...


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Mike is illiterate (this is a fact) and it looks like he is better at spelling than you. Remind me what institution accepted you into a PHD program?

It's ski season, bros. Shred on.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.......*

.....nice "sword fight" guys....funny.....


----------



## bobjack (Dec 29, 2010)

leif said:


> Alright kayakers, I've just about had it. Every time I check the buzz, all I seem to see are posts about delicious rafting meals, international rafting sales, and what great flatwater rafting runs will be good three months from now.
> 
> I have had it!
> 
> ...


Building kayaks over the winter with SEMKB, group is called Skirts and Skins. Go to my blog if you need entertainment, watch our progress. http:www//startkayakingblog.com


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/20847120

Thought I would give the thread a bump with this trailer. Been out for awhile, but I don't think its been posted on the site yet.


----------



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sure I can speak for other students out there...Thanks Leif for helping us waste some class time.

I missed the Buzz, it's good to see the boater forum back on top again. So stoked for spring.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

doublet said:


> It's ski season, bros. Shred on.



Word. 

This kayaker is going out to ride the new polaris 800 w/turbo today, then will pry snowmoboard either thurs or friday, monarch cat day sat, and end with monarch's closing day party on sunday.. Its still ski season in my world. 

I will wait until there is good water with in 10 min of my house before I break out the kayak...


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*still 3' of snow in my front yard*

and snow projected every day through Tuesday.

Ski season is peaking before run off starts!!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

RDNEK said:


> I will wait until there is good water with in 10 *hrs* of my house before I break out the kayak...


Fixed that for you. I'm just jealous there is no kayaking within 30 min of my house. 

Mike, I figured you would understand Leif's humor a little better than that. None of that was supposed to offend you. As for Fremont, it was a neat run, the first canyon was disappointing, the second canyon made up for it in scenery. If people are thinking about driving up there know it is a long drive for a 2ish mile run. If you're not sure about running the big drop don't waste your time going becuase not only will you miss the best rapid but you won't be able to go into that gorge.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

Gonna stay out of this. Just want to bump back to top. Sick of all the rafting crap.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Why would you even bother reading rafter posts if you don't have any interest in it?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Leif I know you were just messing around, just pissed me off cause I really don't want a virgin narrows shit show in Wyoming... people need to understand its not the most friendly of places for any beginner creeker because of the mental commitment factor...apology accepted..


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wooo! The grievances have been forgotten! 

My two cents: Leif, you have been boating so long I think you under rate some shit. Possibly you forget what that rapid looks like to someone who hasn't been boating for over a decade.

I agree with Mike, that is a bad place for newbies. The big one would have me gripped, and I wouldn't call myself a newbie. Maybe if you could portage, or even scout, but still.

Annd I am losing my train of thought. The Varun looks cool!
The Varun hits the Grand Canyon on Vimeo


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Lin3Dawg said:


> Gonna stay out of this. Just want to bump back to top. Sick of all the rafting crap.


Insert obligatory request for a rafter specific forum.

And even though it's definitely ski season I'm getting AMPED FOR KAYAK SEASON!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Spencer, No matter how long one boates, it doesn't prepare them for that which they don't know of or see...


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

hey mike what was Quake @ in your Quake n Bake vid?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Mike, thanks for accepting my apology. It really means a lot. I don't care what people say about me when they're just having fun, but I've been feeling pretty crappy knowing that you were genuinely pissed off. 

You're right, there is a lot going on just under the surface of that rapid, and it is a very committing spot. I had an easy day and just assumed that meant that there was no danger. I should be more humble. 

I think that my definition of a "beginning creeker" could actually be called a "skilled paddler" by some, since I am pretty arrogant. For example, Tom Janney still has a couple seasons of roll practice to go before I'm willing to call him a beginner. I might go back and add a little more of a warning to the blog. Thanks again for cluing us in to that run.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Huck its running same flow now. 1060 you want to hit a lap I have Thursday, friday, Sat off... going try to go riding tomarrow with little bro, than gally lap, Friday or Sat be best for me...
Leif ill show you sweet play spot about 30 mins from Fremont. No worries man


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

Wasatch front is still going off((over a month now). All the locals are on at record or near record flows. That oughta answer the 10 hour question. World class surfing at the Riverdale wave in Ogden. Digging the way this season is headed.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

leif said:


> Phil, the challenge is here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/ft-collins-trip-planning-34986-2.html the last post in the thread. We're already missed the day, so I'll just assume you forfeited. Unless...


Ahh, sorry for the delay in getting back to you, again. Life and a crashed computer conspired to save you from my sharp wit. 

Anyway, what the hey, a guy can't even get insulting around here without getting called out. Doode, I'm an antique. I'm probably older than yer parents fer chrisesakes. You know, like I'm started on my seventh decade. You're s'posed to bow down to my decrepitudinallity.

In this culture, when it comes to actual battle, usually the old guys get to talk the big trash and then send the young guys off to do the bleeding. I would talk to Dustin about representing but he's busy raising babies. But, since I'm actually attached to the concept of honor, and you've challenged me to a duel, how about we race from the #4 putin to the #5 takeout on the Ark. However, since I'm certainly more than twice yer age, and prolly half yer height, and yer on the water during whitewater comps and I'm on the banks, I'm sure you'll agree that some sort of a handicapping is in order. You could paddle blindfolded or... you could give me a 5 minute head start or... (I'm trying to be reasonable here) you could hand paddle a playboat or... you could paddle backwards. Oh, and we have to paddle at ELF levels since that's prolly our main thing in common paddling. That and I can't be getting winded and running #5 at 3000 cfs. Too bad cuz that would be *the* event at Paddlefest. Oh yeah, and if I swim you have to rescue me...

Well, I'm off to work again but I'll check for your response at lunch. Unless, of course, you're out to lunch.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.......put the "swords" away kids....*

....leif is ALWAYS out to lunch.....postin'mike, put the "sword" away....he understands you know the river hazard better....love to check that place out sometime....looks beautiful and kayaking is better with BIG WALLS.... milozasword wishecouldski 420 cb.....


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Waiting....


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah, well... looks like a lot happened while I was sleeping in until noon like I always do, then immediately taking a 3 hour lunch break. See, that's the problem with this modern generation - they're always sleeping. Back in my day, we used to get up so early it was actually late last night, because it took 13 hours to walk to school. But that's another story.

Well, Phil, I think that an appropriate level of handicap is one that still allows me to win easily. Your proposals all seem to level the field a little too much for my taste. Also, they would require me to actually take some time out of my schedule to defend my honor. What if you get Dustin to be your proxy, and we race down pine creek in playboats at high water, later this summer? Then, I would be the one needing a handicap, but the difference in boat lengths between my playboat and Dustin's might make up the difference. What say you, good sir?

Also, it hasn't yet crossed over into the realm of insult, but I would like to point out, before the insults start, that my so-called preference for incredibly low water is in fact simply a love for kayaking itself. Low water is better than no water. I also love incredibly high water. When the water is low, I am often the only person in colorado who is out there paddling, so of course I write about it in my blog. There are a few events from the past few years that have been totally over-exaggerated. I could easily imagine these allegations becoming more inflated and leading to more needless duels.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*sleeping?*

Gore is flowing real nice, you could have done 2 laps and been home by three. It's going to jack up this weekend!...Windy Gap looks full. Byers Canyon is also runnable...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

leif said:


> Ah, well... looks like a lot happened while I was sleeping in until noon like I always do, then immediately taking a 3 hour lunch break. See, that's the problem with this modern generation - they're always sleeping. Back in my day, we used to get up so early it was actually late last night, because it took 13 hours to walk to school. But that's another story.
> 
> Well, Phil, I think that an appropriate level of handicap is one that still allows me to win easily. Your proposals all seem to level the field a little too much for my taste. Also, they would require me to actually take some time out of my schedule to defend my honor. What if you get Dustin to be your proxy, and we race down pine creek in playboats at high water, later this summer? Then, I would be the one needing a handicap, but the difference in boat lengths between my playboat and Dustin's might make up the difference. What say you, good sir?
> 
> Also, it hasn't yet crossed over into the realm of insult, but I would like to point out, before the insults start, that my so-called preference for incredibly low water is in fact simply a love for kayaking itself. Low water is better than no water. I also love incredibly high water. When the water is low, I am often the only person in colorado who is out there paddling, so of course I write about it in my blog. There are a few events from the past few years that have been totally over-exaggerated. I could easily imagine these allegations becoming more inflated and leading to more needless duels.


You know, I'm having a hard time finding anything in here to get insulted about. I will say that "back in your day" would be... yesterday. When I was your age I was working on brain damage at Woodstock. 

Yeah, I've got a schedule too. That's why I live walking distance from the mighty Ark. Racing Pine Creek in playboats at high water would be like watching corks bob down a torrent. But Dustin has a schedule too and I can't speak for him. Since you brought him into this... Won't both of you be competing in the freestyle event at Paddlefest? I have to admit that feels like a low blow but this is the Buzz after all. I can think of some handicapping but that would prolly cross over into insult.

Re: ELFing and love for kayaking, right on Bro. I'd like to point out that it would be impossible for you to be the "only person paddling in Colorado" cuz I never stop boating here. Haven't missed a month since I moved here 2+ years ago. Here's a little write up with some nice pics from a beautiful fluid day on the Numbers at 200 cfs. BTW, the first photo of Turtle at #5 is in the new CKS catalogue. For true ELFing try "my" #4 to #7 run at 120cfs. Come on up to BV and I'll lead you down.

http://livefromsouthmain.com/2010/10/07/fall-color-elf-boating-on-the-numbers/


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*where are we?*

26" in the last 48 hours and still dumping snow. I'll be on Jupiter or in the trees on McKonkeys.

Talk to me after they turn off the chairs in a couple weeks about boating! That said, the numbers down on the virgin are pretty tempting.


----------

